# Smoked Cream Cheese



## kilo charlie (Jul 19, 2021)

Had to try the Smoked Cream Cheese trend..


A couple of different flavors








One 8oz block cut in half, rubbed with each flavor and topped with some EVOO.







Smoked at 260 for 3 hours ... Smoked was running a tad higher as it was in the direct sun at this time of day.







Shared 1/2 of each block with my neighbor who is my official taste tester.







Conclusion:

Fun experiment but it's not a show stopper. Most people are surprised the cream cheese doesn't just melt into a puddle of goo.

Might be a Party Garage thing but I wouldn't make it just for myself again.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 19, 2021)

KC, Looks tasty!


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 19, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Had to try the Smoked Cream Cheese trend..
> 
> 
> A couple of different flavors
> ...


Thanks for the critique.  I've been wondering about this latest fad.  We had a few garage parties and Zoom happy hour meetings during the lockdown.  Saved a lot on tips, but I was over served a couple of times.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 19, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Had to try the Smoked Cream Cheese trend..
> 
> 
> A couple of different flavors
> ...



Nice review, kilo! Was wondering about this myself, but probably won’t try it.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 19, 2021)

I think I need some of this with my smoked oysters!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks for the review. I likely still have to try it one time. I’m more interested in smoking it to then use in other recipes. Gotta love having taste testers! I have a few volunteers too!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 19, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> KC, Looks tasty!



Thank you



thirdeye said:


> Thanks for the critique.  I've been wondering about this latest fad.  We had a few garage parties and Zoom happy hour meetings during the lockdown.  Saved a lot on tips, but I was over served a couple of times.



Haha luckily I only have to walk across the street!



Central PA Cowboy said:


> Nice review, kilo! Was wondering about this myself, but probably won’t try it.



It's worth trying it once.. maybe different rubs will change the flavor 



browneyesvictim said:


> I think I need some of this with my smoked oysters!



You could definitely try it! 




jcam222 said:


> Thanks for the review. I likely still have to try it one time. I’m more interested in smoking it to then use in other recipes. Gotta love having taste testers! I have a few volunteers too!



You're welcome.. and definitely try it.. maybe some other flavors or rubs will be better.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 19, 2021)

I've only done it in pork shots , and I thought is was fantastic .
Thanks for the review .


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 19, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I've only done it in pork shots , and I thought is was fantastic .
> Thanks for the review .



You're welcome... maybe it's just me haha


----------

